# Breeding to a shetland?



## Wings (Dec 12, 2011)

Hi pony people,

I'm toying with the idea of putting one of my miniature horse mares in foal to a Shetland stallion.

Problem is, I'm in Australia and there are very few over here and most dont stand to the public!

Are there many Shetland's standng at public stud via AI?

Any recomendations? (Feel free to pm me if you like)

I've had very little exposure to these stunning animals and have no shame admitting I'm a total rookie when it comes to them! I'm doing a lot of reading as I think they will be very influential on the future of the mini horses over here.


----------



## disneyhorse (Dec 12, 2011)

Is the Shetland there an American Shetland? Is it also double registered as a mini? What are you trying to accomplish by this breeding?

There are a few ASPC Shetlands that do AI here. But I'm not sure you would get a register able foal with your mare?

Andrea


----------



## Wings (Dec 12, 2011)

Sorry, should have been more specific with that sort of stuff!

My mare is mini horse registered with an Australian based registry, she's 36" so is an over/B class/small horse.

My goals as a breeder have focused on producing exceptional movement on a fine build but never losing the strength to actually work. While I'm new to harness work I do hope to be producing horses that excel in both the halter and harness ring so you can see why I find the Shetlands and their influence very appealing.

As for registry two of the groups here have a third height range that includes up to 42" so I do have some height related leeway. I've also been able to register a colt by a stallion from a different registry as long as I could produce the service certificate and a copy of the pedigree.

So while the resulting foal would not be register-able with ASPC/AMHR I should be able to register it over here.

I would be hoping for a horse I could use in the halter ring and later harness that could benefit my own breeding program.


----------



## Nathan Luszcz (Dec 13, 2011)

Just remember, if you are interested in breeding to an American horse, in the US, it must be through frozen export-quality semen.


----------



## Lizzie (Jan 12, 2012)

My friend Danni in Australia, breeds Gypsy Horses and Shetlands. You can see her website here..

http://www.gypsyhorsesaustralia.com/horses.htm

She is also a real colour expert.

Lizzie


----------



## Norah (Jan 12, 2012)

I am not sure I like the idea of breeding a registered horse with a horse not registered within the same registry : (


----------



## Wings (Jan 12, 2012)

Norah said:


> I am not sure I like the idea of breeding a registered horse with a horse not registered within the same registry : (



It is certainly not without thought. I'm aware this breeding would not produce something that could be registered as a Shetland but it would have every possibility of producing a very fine, and registerable, Miniature Horse with all the qualities I favour and desire in my breeding program.

Currently there is no viable population of Shetlands in Australia, I believe there may be as little as 2 mares in the country, so most of the Shetland imports are crossbreeding and many with superb results in the pursuit of better minis.

Thanks for the link Lizzie


----------



## muffntuf (Jan 12, 2012)

No the only option you would have to register is in ASPC is as a NSPR pony.


----------



## Wings (Jan 12, 2012)

muffntuf said:


> No the only option you would have to register is in ASPC is as a NSPR pony.



Actually the group I show and register with would accept a shetland x mini horse foal happily, with pedigree intact as long as he was within height.





I know there is not chance of shetland registry but there is the option of mini horse registry which is what I breed. It's hardly the first time the two breeds have been crossed for this reason.


----------



## Norah (Jan 13, 2012)

:winkAs a bord member of a club that does its best to promote ASPC/AMHR and the importance of showing registered horses in approved shows, keeping transfer papers up to date ,and keeping the pedigree "clean" I dont feel there is a need for cross breeding . If you dont have a nice ASPCAMHR mare in Australia , then buy one and import it , and keep the breed pure . This is just my oppinion.

many clubs offer open pedagree classes in their show because so many people have cross bred ... we discourage it , but know it happens from time to time . These horses do not hold as much of a value as the pure bred ASPCAMHR horses in my oppinion . I think it would be a better business plan to keep the breed pure



however in the end its your decision, and if you have the space and money then go for it


----------



## muffntuf (Jan 13, 2012)

I am confused - for AMHR or AMHA - you can't cross out of the registries here. But maybe in Australia you have something different. I was just commenting on in the US the American Shetland Pony Club allows a miniature or shetland cross to be registered as an NSPR pony.


----------



## Farina (Jan 13, 2012)

You can register any Shetland x AMHR as ASPIR too. With a rule book extension (I don't remember the exact year) you can hardship from ASPIR to AMHR too. (If the resulting foal is within the heights limits.) So perhaps this would be your "way back".


----------



## Norah (Jan 13, 2012)

NO NO NO !!! its wrong , a lot of people in Germany are crossing breeds , and I believe this is absolutly wrong ! If you need a strong working horse stick to the native shetlands , dont import 1 or 2 stallions here then breed it like a rabbit with every mare you can find regardless of its conformation , and patella issues! I am directing this to 1 special person and YOU know who you are !


----------



## Minimor (Jan 13, 2012)

I believe 'wings' has already explained in an earlier post that in Australia such a cross (pony x mini) will be accepted for registration in their own 'local' (local as in Australian) registry. So, as long as the foal stays within the height limit for that registry she will have a fully registered Miniature that she will be able to show as such.


----------



## Wings (Jan 13, 2012)

Minimor said:


> I believe 'wings' has already explained in an earlier post that in Australia such a cross (pony x mini) will be accepted for registration in their own 'local' (local as in Australian) registry. So, as long as the foal stays within the height limit for that registry she will have a fully registered Miniature that she will be able to show as such.


Thanks



that's exactly what I'm aiming for. I'm not trying to pollute the shetland bloodlines, I'm trying to work with a very common cross that has worked wonderfully for the miniature horse and is hardly unknown in the miniature horse world or outside of Australia.

As for importing I would love to... if it didn't cost $30,000 just to bring one over. That doesn't include purchase costs or flying over to inspect in person. Maybe in the future but for now it is cost prohibitive.


----------



## cassie (Jan 16, 2012)

WOW Bree, you have unfortunaley had a bit of a hiding in this post...

I don't know much about the whole cross breeding thing,

but just thought I would let you know Bree, that Suzie (Finn's mum) is out of a shetland mare by a miniature horse stallion....

don't know if that helps at all... but I have heard it done alot here in Australia,

I will look up what her lines are to see what her shetland lines are if you like





I hope you are able to get a nice shetland stallion to breed to



what mare would you breed to a shetland? I personally think all of your lovely girls would go very nicely with a shetland stallion.

just to clarify, I'm not having a go at anyone who is wanting to preserve the breeding lines, I am not a huge fan of it myself but I believe that it can help to improve the lines.

hope I haven't offended.

Good luck Bree keep me posted with how you go on the Shetland lines!!!


----------



## Wings (Jan 17, 2012)

cassie said:


> WOW Bree, you have unfortunaley had a bit of a hiding in this post...


Meh, it's the internet



were people of similar interests and varied opinions gather in the one spot! I respect that most of it comes from love of a breed and I can't fault that.



> I don't know much about the whole cross breeding thing,but just thought I would let you know Bree, that Suzie (Finn's mum) is out of a shetland mare by a miniature horse stallion....


Different type of shetland Cassie, I'm after the American type and not the traditional hairy type.





At the rate things are going I might just wait for some of the incomming imports to hit our shores, the breed itself seems to be gaining popularity here and not only amongst the mini people so perhaps in the very near future we'll have more then two mares in the country? Can only hope!


----------

